# Great day of fishing



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

As I suspected the rain turned the bite way up. Setup and 4 rods go down in the first 20 minutes.. All decent cats and it never stopped till the tide did. Moved around a bit and found a sweet spot and just went thru my bait quick. 


































6 hours of fishing and I bet we only got to sit down for 30 minutes. 

Capt Mike


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice work Capt. Mike !


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

where was this at?


----------



## bored (Aug 23, 2010)

man those are some moster cats i hope to one day caught ine that big!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

jackpot:fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet...............


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

thaimonkee said:


> where was this at?


Looks to me like right near Belle Haven Marina - on the Potomac river


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

MdCrappie said:


> Looks to me like right near Belle Haven Marina - on the Potomac river


Do you all use fish finders or you just cast out at random spots?


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Those are some really nice catches.


----------

